# [Polo Towers] Villas or Suites?



## svwoude (Aug 19, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the difference between 
The Suites at Polo Towers, and The Villas at Polo Towers?

I am looking at getaways for January, and they both are available.
Reviews don't seem to be too different.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 19, 2013)

Try the Towers. My BIL and wife were at the Villas recently and had a bad experience. The room was "grungy", the pool was too murky to see the bottom, and the A/C didn't work and they couldn't fix it. They checked out after one night. Diamond Resorts comped them with a $75 gift card and a certificate for a free week at one of Diamond's properties, but I felt bad because I gave them the room as a 10 year anniversary gift. I hope your stay is better.


----------



## deannak (Aug 20, 2013)

artringwald said:


> Try the Towers. My BIL and wife were at the Villas recently and had a bad experience. The room was "grungy", the pool was too murky to see the bottom, and the A/C didn't work and they couldn't fix it. They checked out after one night. Diamond Resorts comped them with a $75 gift card and a certificate for a free week at one of Diamond's properties, but I felt bad because I gave them the room as a 10 year anniversary gift. I hope your stay is better.



Oh my!  We're scheduled to stay at the Villas next month.  Sure hope they've got the AC working reliably - it's much too hot there this time of year to be without AC!  

I do know that AC breaks now and then, but how can they let the pool get to a state where it's too murky to see the bottom??


----------



## artringwald (Aug 20, 2013)

deannak said:


> Oh my!  We're scheduled to stay at the Villas next month.  Sure hope they've got the AC working reliably - it's much too hot there this time of year to be without AC!
> 
> I do know that AC breaks now and then, but how can they let the pool get to a state where it's too murky to see the bottom??



The AC problem was just with that one room. The corporate guy that sent the one week certificate said the staff has been "coached". I'm interested in how your stay goes. I haven't stayed there before, but I always thought it was one of Diamond's flagship properties.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2013)

The Suites are towers 1 and 2 of a 3 tower building in the shape of an I. Tower 1 faces east and west with the majority of the rooms facing west (strip view) and a few facing east. Anything in tower 1 4th floor or below facing west looks directly into a concrete wall. 

Tower 2 faces north and south with good views of the strip. If your unit faces north, that's the side with the very early morning, and very loud, trash pick up (assuming things haven't charged). 

The Villas have a more plush style to them and have a Murphy bed in the living room instead of a sofa sleeper. They also have a big screen TV in the living room and dual vanitys in the bathroom. The bathtub in the Villas is a deeper soaking tub (no jets). The Villas units face east and west with the majority facing east (away from the strip). Those that do face west look more at the backside of tower 1 but do have some degree of obstructed view of the strip. 

The Villas are more plush, the Suites more basic. The Suites have better views. All are in the same building using the same resort amenities.

This is a link to a 2002 photo album of the Villas http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Other/Villas-Polo-Towers-March-2002

This is a more recent 2012 photog album of the Suites http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/DRIs-The-Suites-at-Polo-Towers


----------



## Karen G (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice pictures, Doug. Thanks for sharing them.


----------

